

Ask HN: How would you come up with $1500 in 30 days or monthly? - davidsmith8900

Good Evening &amp; Happy Saturday,
               If you didnt want to have a corporate america job, but was a beginner-type novice programmer&#x2F;proficient Electrical Engineer with okay skills in Java&#x2F;PHP&#x2F;C&#x2F;C++, how would you come up with $1500 in 30 days or monthly?
======
sukaka
There is risk involved, but you could be a trader. Lots of successful
algorithm traders are one person shops that are later bought by banking firms
like Goldman Sachs. I'd trade forex because it's simple. Two simple strategies
are trading at ema crossovers and arbitrage. As a programmer, you have power
to play with data and build automated trading systems (bot or assisted
trading). I recall from a book on stock/futures trading that around 70% lose
money, 20% stay the same, and 10% make money. Also, 10% is the average annual
return rate of the stock market, but you also need to calculate taxes. This
thread is a great resource on exploiting bitcoin trading, which is applicable
to forex in general.
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=60501.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=60501.0)

~~~
TheLegace
I have been doing Forex on an off, lost tiny bit of money, but overall having
a lot of trouble consistently profiting in the market.

Do you have any serious tips on how to be consistently successful.

~~~
billybob255
Forex is an extremely risky niche, try stocks or something that isn't zero
sum.

~~~
davidsmith8900
Okay, I do more research into stocks as youve, suggested. Thanks for the
input.

------
vinceguidry
Why the hate for corporate America? It really isn't that bad. You work half as
hard for twice as much money as you would freelancing or consulting.

But if you must, front-end development is hot right now. Learn a popular JS
framework like Angular or Backbone and whore yourself out to design shops.
They'll work you to death but you'll have your $$. Bonus points if you can
pick up Rails and therefore be able to develop an entire app soup-to-nuts.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- I have no hate for corporate america vinceguidry. I had 2 jobs as an
Electrical Engineer before I resigned and decided to do a startup. Still,, I
want to thank you for your advice and knowledge. Im famaliar with HTML, JS, &
CSS but I will step my game up as you've suggested.

------
davidsmith8900
I tried freelancing, but all the work I got were way over my head. The easy
ones that I try to get were already taken. I tried building a startup app but
I need more time.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
It sounds like you should get a job at the moment so you can build up your
skills. Then you can quit and build your startup app much more quickly, and
freelance on the side as necessary.

~~~
armenarmen
Exactly, make a list of companies doing something similar to what you plan on
doing try work for them and learn the trade on their dime.

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- I can see where you are coming from now. I never thought of getting a job
in an area of the same skills I wanted to become an expert in.

